# significado pejorativo da palavra "esquerda"?



## corricorri

Olá de novo, Como parte do meu doutorado em ciências políticas estou trabalhando numa pesquisa sobre o significado de "esquerda" e "direita" (no sentido político) entre os cidadãos brasileiros.  Eu apliquei um questionário no qual perguntei pros entrevistados se eram da direita ou da esquerda (ou do centro) e depois pedi para eles que explicassem "o que significa ser da direita" e "o que significa ser da esquerda".  Um resultado que não entendo completamente é que tem pessoas (até pessoas que identificam com o PT) que obviamente acham que a palavra "direita" tem uma conotação eticamente boa e "esquerda" uma conotação má (no sentido ético).  Por exemplo, tem entrevistados que respondem que "direita" significa "honestidade e lealdade" ou "ser correto" e que esquerda significa o oposto.  Eu acho óbvio que a palavra "direita" tem um sentido dobro aqui--as pessoas comuns misturam o sentido de "direita" como "justo" com o sentido da mão direita e da direita política.  O que queria saber é se a palavra "esquerda" tem algum significado coloquial que seja pejorativo.  Eu pensava que tinha aprendido isso em algum momento mas não acho em nenhum dicionário na internet.
Obrigada!


----------



## Guigo

Estranho!

Aqui, no Brasil, mesmo o direitista mais extremista gosta de se dizer de "centro-esquerda", visto que a palavra "esquerda", neste caso, está associada às causas sociais e blá, blá, blá.

Qualquer associação com "direita", no sentido político, traz à lembrança o período do autoritarismo militar (1964-1985), que muitos querem distância.

Aqui, no Rio, pelo menos, chamar alguém de "direitista", pode ser considerado ofensivo e até gerar brigas.

O que existia de jocoso, referia-se, lá nos anos 60 e 70, à "esquerda festiva", grupo de jovens ricos, bem-nascidos, que falavam, falavam, falavam, iam a festas, frequentavam a praia, puxavam fumo, sempre discutindo os problemas sociais do país, mas nunca partindo para a ação, que eles não eram bobos... 

Uma pergunta: de onde eram estas pessoas que você pesquisou?


----------



## Vanda

Corricorri, acho que o pessoal ainda tem resquícios de 'esquerda' como algo 'contra a lei', anarquista e que não se deve admitir. Provavelmente o pessoal mais antigo, não?


----------



## brazuca87

Mais que justo, honesto, correto, corricorri, a palavra direita evoca um sentido moral.
Falamos, por exemplo, em 'moça direita.'

Concordo com a Vanda. A propaganda anticomunista foi muito forte mesmo e deixou um certo trauma entre os brasileiros.

Lembra-se de um poema do Carlos Drummond que diz:

"Quando nasci, um anjo torto
desses que vivem na sombra
disse: vai, Carlos, ser *gauche* na vida."

Interessante é que C.D.A. usa a palavra 'gauche' (do Fr. esquerda), que pode ser interpretada tanto no sentido político (ele próprio se envolveu com a esquerda), quanto no sentido meio forasteiro que ela tem no francês.


----------



## djlaranja

Reforço o que disse Guigo: nenhum político brasileiro diz-se, abertamente, publicamente, de direita. Talvez muito poucos. Só uns que não temam ser associados à ditadura instaurada a partir de 1964. Mesmo que tenham participado ativamente dela...

No entanto, a palavra direito e direita carregam também o sentido de correto/correta, como oposto do que é errado. Ser correto, ser honesto, ser direito são opostos a ser incorreto, desonesto.

Talvez a interferência seja essa. Mas é só um palpite.

Mas com a preposição ("de direita"), garanto que você irá ter muito poucos que se confessem assim.

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## corricorri

Guigo, minha pesquisa situa-se em Juiz de Fora (MG).  Eu entendo que a direita tem uma conotação anti-democrática mas do que estou vendo pelo menos nesse estudo parece que é uma minoria sofisticada que entende esse sentido.

Vanda, você tem razão, a maioria do pessoal que responde assim nasceu nos anos 1930, 1940, 1950.  Mas tem algumas pessoas novas que respondem assim também.  Uma aspecto que acho interessante nessas respostas é que parecem ser maneiras de caracterizar não tanto um sistema político ou políticos mesmos senão o comportamento de pessoas corriqueiras: ser da direita significa que você é uma pessoa certa, ser da esquerda significa que você é uma pessoa errada.  Vocês acham que essas conotações vêm da época do governo militar, da censura, etc.?  Ou resultam do sentido dobro da palavra "direita", como falei antes?


----------



## corricorri

ok, já vi as respostas do djlaranja e da bazuca.  A cita do Drummond me lembra também que a mão esquerda antigamente era a mão má--a mão "sinistra".  Acho que uma parte da conotação fortemente negativa da palavra esquerda tem que vir da propaganda anticomunista, como vocês falaram.  E depois se reforça por causa do vínculo direita-direito-certo.


----------



## Vanda

Corricorri, acredito que seja a soma de todas as razões expostas.  Como já sabia o local da sua pesquisa, imaginei que um dos motivos tinham a ver com a idade. E quanto aos mais novos (alguns deles) também terem a mesma crença, tem a ver com tradição, com repetir os pais e, em muitos casos, de total ignorância mesmo.


----------



## corricorri

Obrigada, Vanda, e a todos! Abraços, corricorri


----------



## Benvindo

corricorri said:


> ...  respostas é que parecem ser maneiras de caracterizar não tanto um sistema político ou políticos mesmos senão o comportamento de pessoas corriqueiras: ser da direita significa que você é uma pessoa certa, ser da esquerda significa que você é uma pessoa errada...
> 
> - - -
> É isso mesmo. Esquerdo admite um significado na língua corrente de desajeitado, adverso, incômodo, funesto (lembre-se que um dos epítetos do Diabo em alguns lugares é "o Canhoto", aquele que usa a mão esquerda) (< canho < cão (?). O dicionário diz "etimologia controversa". Mas Cão é também um outro dos nomes do Diabo), enquanto que direito significa justo,  correto, honesto, que segue a lei, sendo assim desde a origem latina da palavra, directus.


----------



## corricorri

Olá Benvindo, Muito obrigada.  Quando escrevi a pergunta inicial eu pensava que "esquerdo" talvez tivesse esse significado (eu acho que ouvi alguma coisa assim uma vez numa entrevista com um político) mas você é a primeira pessoa para confirmar a noção aqui.  Onde é que admite esse significado na língua corrente?  É comúm?  Pouco usado?  Na verdade eu não lembro ter ouvido a palavra nesse sentido na linguagem coloquial.  Você tem alguma citação?  (Se tiver, eu te devo várias cervejas  ).  Um abraço


----------



## Vanda

Tem toda uma história por trás. Tem fundo religioso, combinado com tradição e história. Tem a influência supersticiosa italiana com o sinistro/esquerdo e provavelmente portuguesa também. No interior de Minas, entre os habitantes de lugares menores e menos em contato com o  mundo globalizado é uma crença que ainda persiste, mas não é o caso de JF. 
Por isso eu apontei a faixa etária das pessoas da pesquisa, pois apenas alguns mais antigos estariam fazendo este tipo de conexão. Os mais novos, como já disse, apenas repetindo aquilo que ouviram dos avós.


----------



## Carfer

Além de tudo o mais que os companheiros do foro já disseram, que também é válido aqui, há em Portugal um uso negativo para '_esquerdo_' que não sei se ocorre também no Brasil. _'Andar esquerdo' _com alguém é estar de más relações com essa pessoa.

Em todo o caso, a carga negativa da palavra '_esquerda_' está a esvair-se e subsiste apenas fora do âmbito político. Neste, creio até que '_direita_' tem uma maior carga negativa por estar associada a conservadorismo, autoritarismo, aos privilégios e à desigualdade ou, tal como no Brasil, à ditadura, enquanto a esquerda está associado ao progresso, à transformação social, ao laicismo e à igualdade e à justiça. Mesmo assim, _'um homem às direitas' _ainda tem o significado de pessoa exemplar.


----------



## Outsider

Em certas línguas, a palavra para "esquerda" também se usa com sentido negativo. Por exemplo, "esquerda" em italiano é _sinistra_. Não se trata de política, onde o que é positivo e o que é negativo é necessariamente subjectivo.

Pergunto-me se será este tipo de conotações que o *Corricorri* procura. Se é, acho que em português isto não acontece com a palavra "esquerda".

Mas devo acrescentar que essa conotação negativa existe, ou existiu, em outras palavras relacionadas com "esquerda", por exemplo "canhoto", uma palavra para "esquerdino" que em certas expressões pode ter sentido negativo. Creio que no passado "canhoto" chegou a ter o sentido de "Diabo", embora esse sentido esteja hoje em dia esquecido.


----------



## Benvindo

Os dicionários Houaiss e Aurélio (e também o Wikicionário) registram as acepções negativas de esquerdo: constrangedor, desagradável, desfavorável, adverso, etc. Todos fazem alusão aos usos "situação esquerda" e "olhar esquerdo", talvez sejam os mais frequentes com as conotações negativas já mencionadas, também registradas aqui. Mas também encontrei na internet este poema (José Carlos de Brito, "Se arrependimento matasse...") e esta discussão cultural sobre "dia do Canhoto". Uma referência interessante aqui, onde esquerdo é dado como equivalente de ... outsider, indivíduo que não pertence a um grupo determinado (neste caso, parece não haver uma conotação necessariamente negativa).  Espero que O Outsider (nosso caro foreiro) não fique zangado...


----------



## almufadado

As conotações negativas em relação à "esquerda" vêm dos primórdios das sociedades judaico-cristãs. Têm origem em crenças relativas ao facto de uma pessoa ser dextra (pt-pt) (br. destra) (usar a mão direita) ou "canhota" (usar a mão esquerda), correlacionadas com a exoticidade de se ser canhoto, visto que a maior parte da população humana, em percentuais variáveis, numa média em torno de 95% ser dextra.

Os canhotos eram vistos como estando "possuídos pelo diabo", dada a propensão dessas pessoas para as artes, logo por serem excêntricos.

A dicotomia entre o "esquerdo" e o "direito" em temos politicos surge com a revolução francesa (1789-1799). 
Na sua origem vem de uma votação na "Assembleia nacional" Francesa em Agosto/Setembro de 1789.  Depois de um debate acalorado sobre o poder do rei face ao poder da Assembleia popular na futura constituição, os deputados partidários do "Veto Real" (maioritariamente a nobreza e do clero) agruparam-se à *direita* do presidente da Assembleia. Por outro lado,  os oponentes a esse veto reuniram-se à *esquerda* sob a denominação de "patriotas" (maioritariamente a plebe).

As conotações negativas, num sentido politico, derivam pois de quem as utiliza e em que contexto, visto que a clivagem entre a *direita* (direitos do individuo sobre o colectivo, a defesa da propriedade, a mistura de dogmas e princípios da religião com a lei civil, etc) e a *esquerda *(direitos sociais gerais, luta pelo acesso à riqueza, à educação e ao estatuto social, separação total das leis cíveis das que são orientações das igrejas e que resultam na criação dos estados laicos).  

Em Portugal antes da Revolução dos cravos (1974) ser conotado com a esquerda era o cumulo das expressões negativas. Dizia-se que os de "esquerda" "comiam as criancinhas ao pequeno-almoço". No período pós-revolucionários ser apelidado de "direita" ou "fascista" (dada as relações estreitas entre o Ditador Salazar e o Fascista Hitler e o mimetismo latente entre os dois regimes) era ofensivo ao extremo.  

Em termos idiomáticos, as expressões comuns como por exemplo "- Ele é um rapaz às direitas"  derivam igualmente das relações de poder, pois na sua origem a expressão queria dizer "- Ele é um bom trabalhador". Pode aqui surgir confusão entre direito/torto ("Deus escreve direito por linhas tortas").


----------



## corricorri

Olá Almufadado e Benvindo, Muito obrigada pelas informações, e especialmente ao Benvindo pelas citações!  Um abraço


----------



## Vanda

Só pra acrescentar algo mais sobre o esquerdo, temos um ditado muito corriqueiro para quando a pessoa se levanta da cama já mal-humorado, irritado e que tudo que faz dá errado,dizemos: IH, levantou com o pé esquerdo, hoje.  Aqueles dias em que tudo dá errado, eu digo: Hoje me levantei com dois pés esquerdos!


----------



## Outsider

Benvindo said:


> Uma referência interessante aqui, onde esquerdo é dado como equivalente de ... outsider, indivíduo que não pertence a um grupo determinado (neste caso, parece não haver uma conotação necessariamente negativa).  Espero que O Outsider (nosso caro foreiro) não fique zangado...


Antes pelo contrário; fiquei cheio de vontade de mudar o meu _nom de Net_ para Canhoto.


----------



## djlaranja

Bem, para ilustrar - espero que não mereça advertências dos moderadores, mormente ModTeresa de Beagá ;D - digo que havia inclusive repressão contra os canhotos, tão arraigadas são as crendices de que o lado esquerdo do corpo é algo *sinistro*: em gerações passadas, professores e professoras amarravam a mão esquerda dos canhotos, para que eles se obrigassem a escrever com a destra.

Eu achava isto uma violência e como não presenciei tais coisas a meu redor, julguei que fossem coisas de um passado distante.

Para meu espanto, conheci um colega de trabalho canhoto, mais jovem que eu pelo menos dez anos (tenho, hoje, 41), que foi obrigado a escrever com a destra. Disse que tal atitude foi tomada em casa, pois a família, por razões religiosas, considerava o aparecimento de um canhoto como uma espécie de maldição, de coisa sinistra a influenciar a criança.

Aliás, sinistro é um dos sinônimos de canhoto.

Toda esta história para ilustrar a influência já referida por *almufadado*.

E se alguém quiser ler um texto leve que traz algumas referências a respeito, pode ver aqui.

Abraços,

Denilson


----------

